# gener8r/me and the flatmate's birthdays 10th November



## JTG (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm 29 and he's 30, we're off to Lakota for gener8r on the evening of Friday 10th November.

No idea what we're doing beforehand but I'm sure we'll think of summat.


----------



## zenie (Oct 30, 2006)

This looks really good 

Have a good night


----------



## Moggy (Oct 30, 2006)

Might *possibly* make it, although i was planning on a quiet month after next weekend


----------



## Yetman (Oct 31, 2006)

After last weekends utter mess I was, I'm holdin out for Scruff on the 18th - have a good one tho mate, should be ace.


----------



## JTG (Oct 31, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Might *possibly* make it, although i was planning on a quiet month after next weekend



If you aint made one of these yet mate, do yourself a favour and go - they are unbelievable


----------



## JTG (Oct 31, 2006)

I've only missed one gener8r ever (the last one), they're the shizzle 

Spose I should've said, all welcome etc etc


----------



## Cakes (Nov 1, 2006)

Will be in Brighton that weekend   Know you'll have a good one though!  

Come round for a happy birthday cuppa instead!


----------



## dervish (Nov 3, 2006)

We'll be there!

After the queue outside the last one I'd recommend getting tickets early if you can.


----------



## salem (Nov 3, 2006)

Traveled up from London to Bristol for the last one, was a phatty - will try to get to this one too. The rig in the main room at the last one was huuuuuge, anyone have a photo?


----------



## JTG (Nov 3, 2006)

I missed the last one but in many ways the first sight of the main room rig is the highlight of the night - the towering edifaces they've erected in there recently have been simply awe inspiring!


----------



## JTG (Nov 3, 2006)

I think they're limiting numbers to 1000 this time and the tickets I bought yesterday were numbered in the high 400s btw... Assuming they've been sold in numerical order, that's a lot of tickets gone in a couple of days 

DMT are selling them btw.

The bass bins are gonna be in a circle around the main room and they've hired in industrial fans to try and sort the heat problem out.

I want it to be now


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 4, 2006)

Family duties n all that  

Have fun AND...

NO PONCY DANCE MOVES TO IMPRSS THE GIRLIES IN THE CHILL OUT ROOM JUTTUG!


----------



## space-hopper (Nov 10, 2006)

i'm chillin at dervish and wiskeys new pad but will be heading to bunkrs at sompoint brfore heading thekla way


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2006)

So...


----------

